# Best MTL :--P



## Dietz (25/4/18)

Hello Everyone

I have recently been looking for a MTL, but have found flaws on all the ones I am interested in.

I DO NOT WANT LEAKING, I basically have a flood on every refill of my Manta and Sepernt SMM and am not enjoying this.

I have been looking at:
- Berserker RTA
- Berserker RDA
- Siren

I really Like the Berserker RTA, but have have read alot op posts that it leaks.

Do you guys have any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faheem777 (25/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have recently been looking for a MTL, but have found flaws on all the ones I am interested in.
> 
> ...



Berserker RDA FTW! Zero leaking and great flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/4/18)

Got myself a Berserker RTA yesterday, still have to unpack and try it but based on all reviews that I read and watched it's the one to get, well that or the RDA.

As for the leaking on the Manta, I have one myself and it leaked in the beginning but I found that where everyone says you need to put the cotton in lightly in the holes and not shove it in does not work for me. I shove it in and since I started, no more leaks. Pack 'em tightly! And if that does not work, another thing I found to work is to screw the top on a little bit just so that juice won't leak and then turn it around and screw it on properly. That then forces air to the wicks and not juice as the top creates a air pocket of sorts when it's filled due to how tight it screws on. This also helped me a lot. Same goes for the Serpent, and I also have both and love them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (25/4/18)

I have not tried the Beserkers, but have the Siren2. The Siren2 is a solid RTA, good juice capacity and mine has never leaked a drop, not even condensation. Flavour is good and airflow very adjustable. Easy to coil and wick.

All of the above, but better flavour (amazing flavour actually) is the Dvarw MTL. I see clones are out and should be available locally soon. Airflow adjusts via inserts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dietz (25/4/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> Got myself a Berserker RTA yesterday, still have to unpack and try it but based on all reviews that I read and watched it's the one to get, well that or the RDA.
> 
> As for the leaking on the Manta, I have one myself and it leaked in the beginning but I found that where everyone says you need to put the cotton in lightly in the holes and not shove it in does not work for me. I shove it in and since I started, no more leaks. Pack 'em tightly! And if that does not work, another thing I found to work is to screw the top on a little bit just so that juice won't leak and then turn it around and screw it on properly. That then forces air to the wicks and not juice as the top creates a air pocket of sorts when it's filled due to how tight it screws on. This also helped me a lot. Same goes for the Serpent, and I also have both and love them!


My only fix for it so far has been to "turn it upside down" but when your in a rush its a bit of a pain. I dunno , when I buy something I expect it to work without me having to do special rituals and stuff Lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel (25/4/18)

Andre said:


> I have not tried the Beserkers, but have the Siren2. The Siren2 is a solid RTA, good juice capacity and mine has never leaked a drop, not even condensation. Flavour is good and airflow very adjustable. Easy to coil and wick.
> 
> All of the above, but better flavour (amazing flavour actually) is the Dvarw MTL. I see clones are out and should be available locally soon. Airflow adjusts via inserts.



Own the DL and can only imagine the MTL version will be stellar , on my radar for sure .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/18)

I hear you @Dietz 

Here's my recommendation :

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (25/4/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you @Dietz
> 
> Here's my recommendation :


But then I need a Reo?


----------



## Dietz (25/4/18)

I just met mr @ddk1979 and man!! What an awesome person!!
Anyway, he showed me the Kayfun 3 that I had a few toots on, and that is such a lekker little tank, Now Im considering that 
I think its now between the Berserker RTA, Kayfun 3 or Siren 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/4/18)

Dietz said:


> But then I need a Reo?



Yes, indeed
With a RM2

Still the best MTL vape for me for strong tobacco juices by quite a large margin
The richness of flavour and the throat hit with a high set coil is amazing

I believe the RM2 is not in production anymore but i suppose there are some floating around in the second hand market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/4/18)

@Dietz also have a lool at the sxk doggystyle 2k16 they go for like $10 of 3f and produces pretty good flavour and doesn't leak at all and it looks the boobies.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (25/4/18)

@Dietz and @Andre, at the moment , this is my 10/10 mtl setup. Beserker RDA

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (25/4/18)

I have the Siren 2 and the berserker MTL. The Siren 2 is my favourite out of the 2. I think the flavour is better due to the better air flow. The berserker is really nicely made but too tight on the draw for me. I was an avid Nautilus user for years but wanted an RTA. The siren 2 does not leak and the wicking is really easy. The berserker leaks from time to time.

Does anyone have any recommendations on the best coil for these mtl's? I found 28g Kanthal to give the best response and flavour until I got some super fine mtl clapton. It's pretty good but you need some form of preheat @13w. It's the only irritating thing about this wire.

I have an SXK KF prime on the way, I want to see what all the fuss is about...... 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (26/4/18)

https://blingsa.co.za/collections/rta/products/advken-manta-mtl-rta-2ml-3ml?variant=11795794001963

I like the look, but Wonder if it leaks like the normal Manta. I see it also includes a 'cleaning cloth'


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/4/18)

Hey @Dietz have u considered the aspire breeze ?? Excellent MTL no leaking. U can use 0.6 coils for normal juices, or use the 1.2 coil for salt nic. Comes at the price of an atty. 
I have not tried rebuilding the coil yet but I have rebuilt aspire coils before so should be possible for these coils as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (26/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Hey @Dietz have u considered the aspire breeze ?? Excellent MTL no leaking. U can use 0.6 coils for normal juices, or use the 1.2 coil for salt nic. Comes at the price of an atty.
> I have not tried rebuilding the coil yet but I have rebuilt aspire coils before so should be possible for these coils as well.


I have not looked at anything that looks like it comes with a pre-built coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/4/18)

Dietz said:


> I have not looked at anything that looks like it comes with a pre-built coil


Yes it comes with a prebuilt coil but we can always rebuild it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

